# je n y comprends rien



## celeo (3 Décembre 2012)

bonjour
tout est dans le titre ,je patauge j ai du mal a maitriser itune
j ai un ipod j y ai mis de la musique depuis itune qui est sutr un pc ,j ai egalement un mac book et j ai telecharger sur itune de la musique et voulu mettre sur l ipod et je n ai plus que celle ci pourquoi et comment faire 
(j ai 66 ans voila pourquoi je rame
merci


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2012)

L&#8217;iPod est lié à une seule machine. Dès que tu branches l'appareil sur un nouvel ordi, la musique présente sur celui-ci remplace celle déjà en place sur l'appareil.


----------



## KevZqn (3 Décembre 2012)

Pour ne pas perdre la musique tu télécharges un logiciel qui la transfère sur l'ordinateur comme CopyTrans.

Après tu mets les musiques de CopyTrans dans la bibliothèque iTunes et tu synchronises tout ça, mais bon trop tard puisque tu n'as plus rien dans l'iPod.


----------

